# Ss Palm Newry Ww2



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Could Anyone Help With Info On This Ship Owned By Fishers Of Newry. Although Acollier Ibelieve She Ran With Tar For Many Years.a Fireman Named Mallon Was Awarded An Mbe Around 1944.any Help With Master/crew Would Be Great Help. Thanks All.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning mac,PALM ON127477,blt John Fullerton of Paisley#278,Compound 2Cyl engine.344g 122n. Dim 142.7ft x23.6ft x10.3ft.Completed 9/1927 and broken up by T.W.Ward of Preston 9/7/1963.In the book British Shipping Fleets by R.Fenton&J Clarkson there are two photos of the ship one as built and one when convertedto carry tar. Ted


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Mac,

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=6565

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20P/slides/Palm-05.jpg



> Fireman Named Mallon Was Awarded An Mbe Around 1944.


The award was the British Empire Medal.

It would be the norm for a Merchant Navy officer to receive an award such as the OBE(Civ) or MBE(Civ) but for a rating it would usually be a BEM(Civ). Hope that helps.

London Gazette 4 January 1944 - New Year's Honours List 1944
Mallon, Patrick - Fireman - BEM(Civ)

Regards


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ted And Hugh Thank You Both For Your Help And Information Best Regards To You Both Mac.


----------



## dorrien rose (Feb 21, 2007)

Was he a gunner on the Palm?


----------

